# friend has cancer



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

today i found out one of my friends has cancer and its really bad lung cancer i have not been friends with him long but its making me sad seeing him sick like that


----------



## james.w (Apr 3, 2012)

Sorry to hear man, I recently lost my step-mom to cancer and my dad recently beat stage 4 carcinoma. I hope the best for him.


----------



## monstruo-the-tegu (Apr 3, 2012)

thanks


----------



## got10 (Apr 3, 2012)

Very sad


----------



## laurarfl (Apr 4, 2012)

I'm so sorry. Sending prayers, thoughts, good vibes your way.


----------



## teguboy77 (Apr 4, 2012)

Sorry to hear about ur friend,i been threw it as well lost my sister to cancer,my mother had cancer and beat it.So try to stay strong and keep ur head up.


----------

